# Problems with Remington 870 Express



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

My step brother and I both just recently purchased identical Remington 870 Expresses. I got mine from Dick's and he bought his from Walmart. He was able to get out a couple weeks ago and shoot and told me that he was having a really hard time ejecting the empty shells after every couple of shots. He said a couple times he even had to grip the pump and hit the butt stock on the ground to finally break it loose. He told me that he was using Federal shells that day. So yesterday morning we went up to a trap shoot and I brought Winchester Super Speed shells and he brought Remington Sporting Clay shells (both were 7 1/2 shot). Unfortunately we both had the same problem. After firing, the pump would be so stiff that we could hardly eject our spent shells. My step brother said that it wasn't nearly as bad as when he used Federal but it was still annoying and also embarrassing. There were even a couple times when it was my turn that I would put a shell in, rack it, yell "pull", squeeze the trigger, and nothing... it was as if I didn't rack it hard enough to get the shell in into the proper position. If any of you have ever shot trap you know that screwing up the rhythm with a gun that is jamming every few shots really makes for a bad day. Not only does it break your concentration but it also screws everybody else up and then nobody wants to shoot with you. 

So my first question is... Is there a way I can fix this on my own? Since both guns are identical but were purchased at two different places a couple months apart I'm assuming there is something going on with the manufacturing process. Possibly the bore of the barrel is too small??? I honestly want to avoid sending it to Remington. If there is something I can do myself I would rather do that. Any ideas?

Also...

After shooting 3 rounds of trap (75 shots) my shoulder is black and blue. I actually kind of expected that with it being a field gun as opposed to a trap gun so I'm not really complaining about that. But I wanted to know if anybody had any suggestions for mods I could do to my butt stock so it doesn't beat me up when I'm shooting for fun. Or maybe even a suggestion on a good recoil pad to wear. Its no fun when you want to keep shooting but just can't physically handle anymore. By the time I made it to my last two stations in the third round I was flinching bad with every shot and missed a lot because of it. 

Thank you in advance for any input!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

look at the side of the brass on fired shells. does it show signs of engraving or scratching...you may have to polish the chamber. just a guess though.

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have had the same issues with my auto and my pump it was the shell itself didn't matter the maker was it brass or aluminum the aluminum would expand and not eject I had to make sure they are brass before I buy them


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Being that they are brand new, are the guns dry? Do they need lubricated?

I had that problem with a mossberg once, It was not new at the time, just hadn't been used in a while so it had dried out. I cleaned it and lubed it and have never had the issue since, and I check to be sure sure it's lubed everytime befoe I take it, or any gun out.

You can get lighter loads, less fps on them though, but I know some older gents that reload their own stuff with much less grain so they don't get beat up as bad. You can buy them though, you don't have to relad to get them.

They told me I should switch up If I am shooting a lot of trap, i have not becasue I'm worried that with less fps that my shot would be off, so I try to stick with the smae gun and the same ammo always whne trap shooting.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Remington Express models lack the quality control from the factory. They are notorious for having issues. Unfortunately a trip back to the factory for them to take out the burrs in their milling process is in order. Alot of posts in regard to this on www.shotgunworld.com


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

I just had a gentleman in the shop friday night with the same problem the chamber looked frosted i ran a chamber flexi hone in the chamber for about 3 minutes and that seemed to solve the problem. I fired it out back and the shell came out easy he is supposed to call me and tell me if that was the fix he was going trap shooting this past weekend.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

I have read that they are identical to the wingmasters aside from a complete polishing of all internals anf of course stock and fore material. I'm not sure how mechanically inclined you are but I have already mentally prepped myself for this issue in case I find one that its priced right. I intend to break it down myself and attempt to find any burrs that I am confidant in removing on my own. Then lube real good and reassemble. Whether or not that will be a fix? Idk. But from what I understand it is a 50/50 chance whether you wind up with a phenomenal gun our a price of crap.Either way there is a fix. I guess it just depends on whether or not the $ is worth the chance to each individual.

I have not heard of the chamber fix as of yet, I am curious to hear the outcome. If nothing else than just for personal knowledge.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Interesting reading this because my brand new 870 tactical did this on the very first round and several others. It seemed the more I shot it the less it happened though.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Boostedawdfun said:


> Interesting reading this because my brand new 870 tactical did this on the very first round and several others. It seemed the more I shot it the less it happened though.


Alot of reports I have read have said the same thing. From my understanding it is the burrs that are not filed off the cause the issue. I can only assume that the more they operate the less dominant they become simply from the "break in" process. Sometimes they get better and sometimes they don't. Maybe the ones that don't are the guys that consider it junk that first time or two out and either sell it off right away our let it sit not giving it the opportunity to fix itself.

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

You know- has anybody else noticed that the pride in craftsmanship is slowly going down the toilet ? brand new shotguns stick, have frosted bores, plastic stocks with sharp edges -white spots in the plastic, sights that are pressed in instead of screwed in, plastic safety buttons that stick when you try to use the safety- then they break in two. handgun sights that are pressed in so hard you have to mill then out to replace them. and we pay more for these firearms every year. I was shocked to see a Gander Mountain advertisement today that had screw in Full Remchokes for $35.00 ? used to buy them for $15.00 , had a Maverick shotgun in here that the barrel was short chambered , I had to run a reamer in it so the shell would go in all the way. why does it have to be like this ? we all work hard for our money- save and save for that new gun we always wanted- finally buy it and this is what you end up with. its just sad I tell you.


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

C.Keith&Co said:


> You know- has anybody else noticed that the pride in craftsmanship is slowly going down the toilet ? brand new shotguns stick, have frosted bores, plastic stocks with sharp edges -white spots in the plastic, sights that are pressed in instead of screwed in, plastic safety buttons that stick when you try to use the safety- then they break in two. handgun sights that are pressed in so hard you have to mill then out to replace them. and we pay more for these firearms every year. I was shocked to see a Gander Mountain advertisement today that had screw in Full Remchokes for $35.00 ? used to buy them for $15.00 , had a Maverick shotgun in here that the barrel was short chambered , I had to run a reamer in it so the shell would go in all the way. why does it have to be like this ? we all work hard for our money- save and save for that new gun we always wanted- finally buy it and this is what you end up with. its just sad I tell you.


Yea I noticed the quality issues when I bought the boy an express youth a couple years ago.
Very rough machine job. That's why when I whent to get him an auto this year I wanted an older 1187. My wife thinks I'm cheap buying him a used shotgun for Christmas but the newer 1187 seems like junk.

I bought an express new in 88' and never had a jam out of 1000's of rounds.


----------



## MAU (Aug 14, 2013)

I just purchased a Remmingtion 870 Express from Dick's Sporting Goods on Sunday. I needed a spare for my father who now only hunts with my son and I on pheasant release dates in Nov. I own an 870 Supermagnum, a Express Combo, an 1187, and extra barrels and chokes so I'm familar with some of the Remmington product line manufactured over the last twenty years. It does seem the quality may not be what it once was. I also agreed that out of the box, the 870 seems stiff but over time, should break in. I really miss the Winchester Models 12s I shot when I was a kid. They were manufactured in the 1950s and I think they were superior to most pumps produced today. The finishing on all the parts was great and the pumping action was as smooth as could be. Unfortunately, my parent's home was broken into about ten years ago and all the guns were stolen.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

I had a similar problem with a winchester 1200. Bought a spare barrel and it was real tough to eject the round. I checked the shell and sure enough it had a nick on the bottom in the brass. Sent it to winchester and they sent me another barrel. Contact remington and see what they tell you.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

I know its been a little while but thank you everyone for your suggestions. I took the gun apart, polished the receiver end of the barrel with scotch brite and gave it a good cleaning and some lube. I was able to feel a big difference in the bore afterwards so hopefully that did the trick. I haven't had a chance to test it out yet but I will keep you updated when I do. Again thank you!


----------



## mallorian (Feb 19, 2012)

Haven't had the slide problem but as for the black and blue shoulder get a limb saver recoil pad. They are only $20-$30 and you can get either a custom fit to replace the stock pad or a slip on that will fit most guns. I have an old h&r topper 149 16g that was my granpa's and that thing kicks like a mule. I mean I would rather shoot 3" slugs from my 500 than shoot that thing. I bought the slip on pad and now it doesn't feel any worse than a 20g


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

yeah them Limbsaver recoil pads are awesome- when ever somebody wants a recoil pad put on that's what I put on. If you get the grind to fit ones they sand better after you put them in the freezer for 20 minutes


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

The issue is the cheap shells you are using,a few years back in a effort to sell a lower priced shell the companys started using steel in the base of the shell.When you fire the gun the shell expands in the chamber and the steel based hull does not return to it's prefired size and sticks in the chamber brass based hulls because it's more flexable will return to it's original size and eject.


----------



## Uncle Paul (Jul 10, 2004)

All Remington barrels meet the exact same standards before they leave the factory the only difference is in fit and finish.All of them are required to be proofed before they can leave the building if they can't they are destroyed.The Barrels are put in a fixture loaded with a special high power proofing shell and fired the the barrel is then inspected if it passes it is stamped and can be sold.Look on yours near the chamber for the proof mark it will be there.A light polishing of the chamber will help but it's the steel based shells that are the problem


----------

